# How to rollback a failed pkg install, php5 php55 php-xdebug



## mikaelroos (Feb 21, 2014)

How can I remove the dependency to php5, which was a result of a failed installation of php-xdebug, and continue with my pkg upgrade? I guess it's really a question on *how to rollback a failed pkg install*. Here is what I did to mess things up.

Using pkg to maintain packages on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE. I had php55 installed on the system:

```
- php55: 5.5.8
```
I tried to install php-xdebug, which has dependencies on:

```
- Installing php5: 5.4.25
```
I figured "what the hell, lets see what happens" and went on with installing it, install failed with some messages like:


```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.8 conflicts on /usr/local/lib/php/build/shtool with:
        - php5-5.4.25
```

So, ignored that and went on with `pkg update` and `pkg upgrade`. But `pkg upgrade` fails since there is a line stating:

```
- Installing php5: 5.4.25
```
Trying to do `pkg upgrade` anyhow, results in a lots of messages like:


```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed php55-5.5.9 conflicts on /usr/local/share/php/fpm/status.html with:
        - php5-5.4.25
```

I've tried to remove the reference to installing php5 by using:


```
# pkg remove php5-5.4.25 
Package(s) not found!             
# pkg delete php5-5.4.25 
Package(s) not found!
```

I tried to reinstall php55, I hoped it would overwrite the failed installation of php5. But I got all these conflicts:

`pkg install -Rf php55`

```
Conflict found on path /usr/local/include/php/main/win95nt.h between php55-5.5.9(lang/php55) and php5-5.4.25(lang/php5)
```

So, it seems like I'm stuck. Any suggestions on how to fix this?


----------



## mikaelroos (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How to rollback a failed pkg install, php5 php55 php-xde*

I tried this:


```
pkg set -o lang/php5:lang/php55
```

as seen in the manual of pkg.

Then tried to reinstall php-xdebug but it still relies on php5: 5.4.25 (I hoped for 5.5.x).

But no. Still  all these conflicts.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: How to rollback a failed pkg install, php5 php55 php-xde*

Dependencies for packages are "set in stone" as they say. You cannot change them. The only way to install non-default options is by building from ports. 

It's probably a big mess now with some partial installations. I'd try to remove everything PHP related (you may need to force deletion) and re-install them.


----------

